# So any major Black Friday deals going on?



## Tranzition (Jul 31, 2012)

Particularly with Specialized dealers? I'm wondering if this would be a good weekend to finally pull the trigger on a new Roubaix... (Or maybe even a new bike for the gf)


----------



## Local Hero (Jul 8, 2010)

Bay Bikes in Monterey/Carmel

Many of their deals are on craigslist now: monterey bay bicycles classifieds - craigslist
click on "by dealer"


----------



## dmaciel (Oct 10, 2012)

Mikes Bikes Petaluma always has something for specials


----------



## adjtogo (Nov 18, 2006)

I just bought a Lynskey R255 Titanium bike and received 35% off of my total order. 

Average savings is 25%-35%, depending on how much your list price is.

I'm done with CF bikes. Ti is the way to go!

2014 R255 with Ultegra 6800 / Sram Force 22 / Dura Ace 9000

Frame Size
M 
Natural Titanium or Painted Finish?
Natural Titanium Finish 
Choose your desired Natural Titanium Finish.
Bright Brushed 
Graphics Options
White Decals 
Fork
Lynskey Pro Carbon 43mm Rake 1-1/18" Straight Carb ...

Fork
Lynskey Pro Carbon 43mm Rake 1-1/18" Straight Carbon Steerer

Upgrade Drive Train and Brakes
Shimano Ultegra 6800 
Build Kit Size
M (42cm Handlebar, 100mm Stem, 172.5mm Crankarms) 
Headset Upgrade
Cane Creek 110 (or ZS) 
Add a Spare Hanger
Replaceable Rear Hanger MISC-DH256 
Wheelset
Mavic Ksyrium Elite 
Saddle and Bar Tape Color
Black 
ISM Saddle Upgrade
Lynskey Saddle (Color chosen above.) 
Would you like us to build this bike?
No 

Grand Total Excl. Tax $4,043.00
Grand Total Incl. Tax $4,043.00
Subtotal $6,220.00
Discount -$2,177.00

Checkout with PayPal


----------



## adjtogo (Nov 18, 2006)




----------



## Local Hero (Jul 8, 2010)

Why spend so much on a Titanium bike when Carbon Fiber is has been proven to be a superior material?


----------



## adjtogo (Nov 18, 2006)

Local Hero said:


> Why spend so much on a Titanium bike when Carbon Fiber is has been proven to be a superior material?


With the 35% discount I received from Lynskey, my Ti bike I ordered was no more expensive than a CF bike. And the weight is comparable as well. With the bad experience I had with a previous CF bike, and reading other cyclists posts on them having a cracked CF frame, I wasn't about to pay a lot of money for another.


----------



## Local Hero (Jul 8, 2010)

enjoy it


----------



## chickenfried (Sep 5, 2007)

titanium doesn't assplode.


Local Hero said:


> Why spend so much on a Titanium bike when Carbon Fiber is has been proven to be a superior material?


----------



## adjtogo (Nov 18, 2006)

The answer is simple. I had a 2011 Bianchi Infinito that was less than a year old when the rear seatstay cracked. Bianchi wouldn't warranty the frame 100% as they claimed. I then bought a brand new 2012 Giant Defy Advanced 1. As fate would have it, when I went to take delivery of the bike, Giant recalled te bike due to CF forks cracking. It took them a few months to get a new one and installed. Then, after I took delivery, there was a noise coming from the seat or post. The LBS was baffled on what was causing the noise. After numerous trips back and forth, they finally called Giant, where they determined the carbon seat post was too long and needed to be cut down. That worked for a while, then the noise came back. They replaced the seat clamp, and didn't fix it. They replaced the seat post, and it worked. It was cracked. So, between two expensive CF bikes with problems, I've decided to go Ti. Wouldn't you after two bikes with CF frames failed you? Enough was enough for me.


----------



## chickenfried (Sep 5, 2007)

I wasn't questioning your choice, I was making fun of "Carbon Fiber is has been proven to be a superior material" 


adjtogo said:


> The answer is simple. I had a 2011 Bianchi Infinito that was less than a year old when the rear seatstay cracked. Bianchi wouldn't warranty the frame 100% as they claimed. I then bought a brand new 2012 Giant Defy Advanced 1. As fate would have it, when I went to take delivery of the bike, Giant recalled te bike due to CF forks cracking. It took them a few months to get a new one and installed. Then, after I took delivery, there was a noise coming from the seat or post. The LBS was baffled on what was causing the noise. After numerous trips back and forth, they finally called Giant, where they determined the carbon seat post was too long and needed to be cut down. That worked for a while, then the noise came back. They replaced the seat clamp, and didn't fix it. They replaced the seat post, and it worked. It was cracked. So, between two expensive CF bikes with problems, I've decided to go Ti. Wouldn't you after two bikes with CF frames failed you? Enough was enough for me.


----------



## adjtogo (Nov 18, 2006)

Oh, OK. Not a problem at all.


----------



## headloss (Mar 3, 2013)

chickenfried said:


> titanium doesn't assplode.


I like welds better than glue!


----------

